# I am torn with what to buy - Please help



## Godzilla55 (Sep 26, 2019)

First time poster here.  I thought I wanted to buy a Traeger or a Pit Boss.  I have also been eying a RecTec, although I think that will be beyond my budget.

I am looking for a very good quality smoker.  I have been told by some friend I believe are BBQ gurus that the Traeger or Pit Boss really were not made to be a smoker.

We currently use a good quality stainless steel barbecue.

I want to smoke fish, pork butt, Tri Tip, ribs, whole chickens etc.

What do you suggest and why?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 26, 2019)

Ok Godzilla... Can you be more specific why you are only including pellet grills? Why not charcoal? ...or even electric for that matter? You say you already have a stainless steel barbeque... Can we safely assume this is a gas grill? There are trade-offs with each of them. You need to decide what is more important. Is it set-it and forget it that draws you to the pellet grills?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a mes 30 electric smoker and a pitboss1000 pellet grill/smoker I personally believe the electric is better for smoking, I get better smoke flavor. again this is my opinion.


----------



## Godzilla55 (Sep 26, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Ok Godzilla... Can you be more specific why you are only including pellet grills? Why not charcoal? ...or even electric for that matter? You say you already have a stainless steel barbeque... Can we safely assume this is a gas grill? There are trade-offs with each of them. You need to decide what is more important. Is it set-it and forget it that draws you to the pellet grills?



Yes, I believe the set it and forget it is attractive to me.  I would not be opposed to a pellet grill/smoker, as long as I can smoke a large piece of meet for 12+hours while sleeping or working.  I would also be ok with gas.


----------



## Godzilla55 (Sep 26, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I have a mes 30 electric smoker and a pitboss1000 pellet grill/smoker I personally believe the electric is better for smoking, I get better smoke flavor. again this is my opinion.



My cousin just bought the PitBoss 1000 and absolutely loves it.  When I told my boss what I was looking at he said "you know, those pellet grills are not very good at smoking"

This is my dilemma.....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 26, 2019)

Forgive me in advance. I don't think there is a grill or smoker on the market that would advocate for leaving it unattended- even a Traeger or Pitboss. However admittedly even I myself included have done overnight smokes. I also had a personal experience of leaving my smoker (electric) going when I left for work in the morning and came home on my lunch break to check on it only to find my front porch on fire!

With that said... it is true that many pellet grill owners complain a lack of smoke flavor is an issue. I don't own one but can see the convenience of them. However I get pretty close with my masterbuilt and even with a bbq-guru controller when using charcoal. Cost less and better taste IMHO.


----------



## bregent (Sep 26, 2019)

Godzilla55 said:


> When I told my boss what I was looking at he said "you know, those pellet grills are not very good at smoking"
> 
> This is my dilemma.....



I guess you need to ask him why he thinks that. Many BBQ teams are winning competitions with pellet grills. The quality and smoke flavor I get on mine is equal to or better than some of the great BBQ joints around. It's true that it is harder to get strong smoke flavor from a pellet grill than with other smokers so if that's what you want look elsewhere. Charcoal, electric, gas or a stick burner can give you that. A WSM is relatively inexpensive and gives great results and can run a long time on a single load of charcoal. I just bought a OK Joe bronco and it ran 10 hours on a load and could probably go longer. But if you want a nice sweet smoke flavor that's not overpowering, then don't rule out a pellet grill.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 26, 2019)

Godzilla55 said:


> My cousin just bought the PitBoss 1000 and absolutely loves it.  When I told my boss what I was looking at he said "you know, those pellet grills are not very good at smoking"
> 
> This is my dilemma.....


I do like my pitboss,  I actually use it quite a bit since I got it, but I am going to order the amazing tube so I can get a stronger smoke flavor, but that's me I like a stronger smoke flavor like I get with mes with amnps tray, maybe you don't. if your cousin lives close to you help him smoke something and try the flavor and see if it's good for you. I do use the pitboss for smoking, grilling, roasting, my wife even used it for baking. it's a good all around tool. so if I was to only have one smoker I would have to go with the pellet much more versatile. make sure you get one with the p-setting if you choose the pellet. hope  your not getting more confused


----------



## Mikejmartino (Sep 26, 2019)

If you don't need something big, the GMG Davey Crockett is pretty cool. 120v or 12v for tailgating. The all night smoke may be a problem because I don't think the hopper is huge. 

Just a thought on a budget.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a Traeger pellet pooper, MES40 electric, Vision Kamado and a 270 Smokers vertical cabinet smoker. Believe it or not I consider my 270 the most set it and forget it if the bunch. Once I get temp dialed in it will roll for a good 12 hours or more on a load of lump charcoal. I add wood one or two times. I guess my point is don’t rule out a nice charcoal cabinet I use it 10 to 1 over my other units.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 26, 2019)

Just curious as to what your budget is?


----------



## sandyut (Sep 26, 2019)

I will toss in my usual plug for Rec Tec.  I have an RT 700 and love it.  They have some of the best customer service I have ever experienced and the grill has worked from low and slow all day to pizza at 450.


----------



## jlud (Sep 27, 2019)

Just depends what you want in priorities.  I started with Masterbuilt electric, went to Weber Smokey mountain, then on to a Yoder pellet grill.  I went from the electric to charcoal with wood to get more rich flavor and it delivered, didn’t seem to dry out as much as the electric. The WSM holds temp pretty well actually within the smoke range and it worked pretty well until I got over 10 hours with fairly minimal tending.   I didn’t like the limited space and stacked layers.

The pellet grill allows me to smoke and grill as I did give away my Weber genesis after the purchase.  Smoking is pretty easy comparatively and all I need to do is clean the firepot and push the start button.  Food comes out with just a tad less smoke flavor than WSM, but I have lots of room to work on what I am cooking.


----------



## Godzilla55 (Sep 27, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Just curious as to what your budget is?



My original thought was to get a Pit Boss or Traeger, because I know they will provide a flavor closer to a Weber charcoal that I do not get using a standard gas grill.  My hope was to incorporate a pellet bbq and a smoker all in one.
After reading these posts, I am more inclined to get a Pit Boss 700 0r 1000, or a Traeger equilivent, rather than getting an upright smoker and keep using the gas grill.

So, to answer your question, $400 +/- if it was just a smoker.  $700 +/- for a combo pellet grill/smoker


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 27, 2019)

Godzilla55 said:


> My original thought was to get a Pit Boss or Traeger, because I know they will provide a flavor closer to a Weber charcoal that I do not get using a standard gas grill.  My hope was to incorporate a pellet bbq and a smoker all in one.
> After reading these posts, I am more inclined to get a Pit Boss 700 0r 1000, or a Traeger equilivent, rather than getting an upright smoker and keep using the gas grill.
> 
> So, to answer your question, $400 +/- if it was just a smoker.  $700 +/- for a combo pellet grill/smoker



Have you looked at any of the Grilla products?  I have heard some good things about them.

I have never seen one though.


----------



## clifish (Sep 27, 2019)

I am watching my local walmart every week to see if/when they blow out the Pitboss Austin XL and blackstone 36" griddles.  The Halloween stuff and now Christmas stuff is all around them.  I figure I would start cheaper to see how much I like the pellet grill movement before jumping up to a Rectec, Yoder or Grilla....I also just think a griddle outside would be way to play around with also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Have you looked at any of the Grilla products?  I have heard some good things about them.
> 
> I have never seen one though.




I saw the Movie---Pretty good movie actually---"Grilla in the Mist".

Bear


----------



## tomd8 (Sep 27, 2019)

If you want set it and forget it I vote for SmokinIt.  All stainless, removable racks and rack slides for easy cleanup, sloped bottom to collect grease, very well insulated to allow smoking all winter long (without adding an insulating blanket).   These are electric using chunks that you add once at the start of the smoke not every 30 minutes.  Does work with chips or pellets as well.  Built like a tank.  Do a 14 hour overnight smoke no problem.  I have a #3 analog.  VERY reliable.  Deep enough to take a rack of ribs uncut or a full packer brisket.  Great customer service.  Will smoke all you list above as I'm sure most smokers will.


----------

